
IPad To Dominate Tablet Downloads For Next Five Years, Owning 56% In 2017 - ukdm
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/ipad-to-dominate-tablet-downloads-for-next-five-years-owning-56-in-2017-analyst/
======
NicoJuicy
I think their wrong.

Apple has done something wrong with the iPad Mini and that is that their
products are can now be resembled through cost comparison.

Eg. Why should you buy a iPad Mini 32 gb. for 429$ when you can buy the Nexus
7" 32 gb. for 200$, Google even upgraded the storage (from 16-32gb) for free
in later editions of their tablet.

And the specs on the 7" aren't wrong either. It also has fast upgrades and a
cleaner UI because of Android 4.2. Advancements like Google Now and in Google
Maps aren't found in the Mini, actually... Everything that can be done with an
iPad, can be done with a Nexus. There are almost as much apps on the Play
Store (it will surpass Apple's in 2-3 months) and augmented reality games like
Ingress (from Google) make it truely awesome to join Google's community...

And it is a community, not a dictatorship :-)

